# Media Lounge? Echhh!



## TheAuldGrump (May 22, 2006)

Title about sums it up, I much preferred the old name for the forum.

Other's opinions?

The Auld Grump


----------



## Piratecat (May 22, 2006)

We'll probably change to to all sorts of things. Or not. But one thing is clear: it deals with more than just fantasy movies and books, and the title should reflect that.

EDIT - well, I decided you were right. And if one of those _other_ admins disagree with me, well then, they can just change it to something else!





This can only end in tears.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 22, 2006)

I think you should change the forum name to "Pooples".


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 22, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We'll probably change to to all sorts of things. Or not. But one thing is clear: it deals with more than just fantasy movies and books, and the title should reflect that.
> 
> EDIT - well, I decided you were right. And if one of those _other_ admins disagree with me, well then, they can just change it to something else!
> 
> ...




Hee hee hee heee! *Wheeze*
One of us must need more sleep, because I just about fell off my chair laughing at the new title...   

I do see where you're coming from in regards to it being more than books and movies at this point. Genre Discussion perhaps?

The (Giant, Honkin'?) Auld Grump


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2006)

Just so you know the reasoning behind the change, it was twofold:

1) The main reason is that I get reports from other sites syndicating the forum that the ampersands don't work, and they end up with the html code for the symbol instead, which messes up their sites.  So I figured best to use a name with no ampersands in it.  In addition, the length of the title screwed with their tables and things, so a shorter, simpler title was needed.

2) It's used for a lot more than Fantasy and Sci-Fi these days.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

Why not just call it, "Further Proof We Are Geeks"?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 22, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just so you know the reasoning behind the change, it was twofold:
> 
> 1) The main reason is that I get reports from other sites syndicating the forum that the ampersands don't work, and they end up with the html code for the symbol instead, which messes up their sites.  So I figured best to use a name with no ampersands in it.  In addition, the length of the title screwed with their tables and things, so a shorter, simpler title was needed.
> 
> 2) It's used for a lot more than Fantasy and Sci-Fi these days.




Well, hopefully someone will come up with a better name one of these days. 

I will admit that it is the 'Lounge' part that I dislike, perhaps just 'Media'?

The Auld Grump


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2006)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully someone will come up with a better name one of these days.
> 
> I will admit that it is the 'Lounge' part that I dislike, perhaps just 'Media'?




I happen to like the 'Lounge' part.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

How about "That place you go to talk about that stuff you listen to, watch, and read."?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 22, 2006)

A short title for books, TV and movies, "media" seems like the best term.  

I know people have said they like the "lounge" part, but what about something like "The Media Multiplex?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 23, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I happen to like the 'Lounge' part.




"The Lounge Lizard"?


----------



## trancejeremy (May 23, 2006)

While I like "Lounge", something more D&D-ish might be more apropriate.  Media Lair? Dungeon? Castle?


----------



## Umbran (May 23, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> While I like "Lounge", something more D&D-ish might be more apropriate.  Media Lair? Dungeon? Castle?




The Media Gods' Fane.

What's wrong with a lounge?  Don't like the idea of Piratecat in a lime-green leisure suit?


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2006)

I look particularly snazzy in that color.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I happen to like the 'Lounge' part.




can we give it a retro 70's look?


----------



## KaosDevice (May 24, 2006)

I don't see what the problem is, I lounge on medians all the time, usually with a sign and a coffee can half filled with change.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I happen to like the 'Lounge' part.



 How about just "The Lounge"?


----------

